# Looking to buy my first TT



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anybody know of a good mk1 TT for sale upto about 9k, in the south Lincolshire area ? Thanks.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

Have a look in the cars for sale section within the Market place, you might find a good'un in there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome one you get your TT dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive seen a yellow 180bhp for sale, would you recommend it ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Zipster said:


> Ive seen a yellow 180bhp for sale, would you recommend it ?


I am sure Yellow_TT would highly recommend it... but get a full check on it, things to make sure have been changed at 50K plus are Water pump and Cambelt


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

you can buy mine for 9k :wink:


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have pictures of it Greeny ?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

theres a few pics flotin about on the forum of how it used to look an how it looks at the min,use the search an type in my user name should come up we a few posts


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------

